
Show HN: Email notes to yourself, without logins and passwords - snisarenko
https://www.emailmynotes.com/
======
neilfrndes
Do you plan to keep the notes for longer than 30 days in the future?

------
neilfrndes
Sweet, this is what I needed.

------
snisarenko
I built email my notes based on my own use-case. Let me know if you find it
helpful.

------
swiley
Does it really need javascript? Maybe I'll look at it later on my phone.

~~~
snisarenko
It doesn't. But react js was path of least resistance for me. If people find
it useful. I can build a JS free version.

